# "LG" DVD-Brenner Problem



## Darkstar603 (28. August 2005)

Hallo,
nach einer XP(SP2)-Neuinstallation wird mein DVD-Brenner "LG GSA-4120B" nur noch als Standard CD-ROM Laufwerk erkannt. Neueste Firmware ist installiert und wird auch korrekt in der Hardwareerkennung unter XP angezeigt. Jedoch ist ein beschreiben, egal ob CD-R oder DVD-R, RW, RAM nicht möglich. Beim Start von Nero hängt sich dieses auf. Vor der Neuinstallation lief er einwandfrei. Als Dateisystem zeigt er CDFS an. 
Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert und komme jetzt beim besten willen nicht mehr weiter.

DVD-ROM spielt er aber ab.


----------

